# Teach me!



## DaveRCNO (Nov 17, 2010)

Im new to routers (except for doing a roundover or trimming laminate. Where can I find the 'Holy Grail" of threads to learn about bushings and templates? Thanks, Dave


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings daveand welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

I wish they had one also BUT I will suggest you check out the items by HarrySin
Router Forums - Registration

If you can get around all the Metric stuff it's loaded with tons of tips..
Like the one below
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/24253-part-4-routing-beginners.html

=========


dave223 said:


> Im new to routers (except for doing a roundover or trimming laminate. Where can I find the 'Holy Grail" of threads to learn about bushings and templates? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

dave223 said:


> Im new to routers (except for doing a roundover or trimming laminate. Where can I find the 'Holy Grail" of threads to learn about bushings and templates? Thanks, Dave


Just log on to you tube and see many uses of the guides and templates submitted by Tom O'Donnell Routing with Tom O'Donnell


----------



## DaveRCNO (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas! Just from the links in BobJ3's sig line, I think I may have found everything Ive been looking for, lol!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hah! Bob's signature line(s) fail(s) to mention 42, the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

hahahahahahahaha LOL
That's one is easy ,,,THE BIG BANG  

=======



Ralph Barker said:


> Hah! Bob's signature line(s) fail(s) to mention 42, the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything.


----------



## DaveRCNO (Nov 17, 2010)

i know 42! but Im told, if divided by zero, the universe will implode...great site guys!


----------

